# Engine Color Help



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

I am trying to find an enamel to touch up the engine in my 1965 GTO. I have no idea what color it is. It's definitely not the stock Pontiac blue. The only color on the internet that resembles it is the Mueller 6969 Yamaha blue Metallic. Any guidance would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dupli-Color-DE1616-Ceramic-Pontiac-Metallic/dp/B00296DY7O?[/ame]

Pretty sure this is it.


----------



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nope!

DE 1610

Pontiac Engine Colors


----------

